# Windscreen & side window blinds - can they be fitted



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

Morning all

My Carioca 656 doesn't have built in windscreen and side window privacy blinds built in. 

I currently use an external silver screen & the suction internal blinds, but I've seen on some swift and other motohomes that have built in concertina type blinds which can just be slid accross for instant privacy.

Does anyone know if these can be retro fitted? imines an x/250 base

many thanks

David


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

Yes they can
outdoorbits do them


----------



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

do you have a link to where they are on outdoorbits...can't spot them

many thanks


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

remis half way down the page


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

The Remis for the doors are very easy to fit. According to another thread on the Forum some people had a problem fitting the windscreen blind to a Peugeot or Citroen variant.


----------



## ShinyFiat (Jun 2, 2009)

David
you can get them , i got remis blinds and fited to my older style cab myself, about an hour and halfs work.

outdoor bits , whilst they own this site, are not the cheapest, i got mine cheaper incl delivery from leisureshopdirect, it give you the various manufacturers/cab/year etc
John


----------



## ShinyFiat (Jun 2, 2009)

Sitemap | Current Position - Home >> Caravan accessories >> Blinds & Curtains >> Remi blinds >> Remifront Motorhome Blinds 






Welcome back john. Search 


Product Ref: 
Entire Store Accessories Chassis & Trailer Electric Gas Outdoor Living Vent. & Cooling Water 










Blinds & Curtains 
Blinds & Curtains 



Caravan Covers 
Caravan Covers 



External fittings 
External fittings 



Fittings & spares 
Fittings & spares 



Housewares 
Housewares 



Kitchenware & Tableware 
Kitchenware & Tableware 



Maintenance 
Maintenance 



Pet Accessories 
Pet Accessories 



Refrigeration 
Refrigeration 






Alarms 
Alarms 

Interior Safety & Fire Extinguishers 
Interior Safety & Fire Extinguishers 

Curtain fittings & roller blinds 
Curtain fittings & roller blinds 

Remi blinds 
Remi blinds 

Seitz blinds 
Seitz blinds 

Thermal Screens 
Thermal Screens 

Fiamma bike racks 
Fiamma bike racks 

Fiamma bike rack spares 
Fiamma bike rack spares 

Solar Panels 
Solar Panels 

Steps 
Steps 

Fiamma storage boxes 
Fiamma storage boxes 

Omnistor bike racks 
Omnistor bike racks 

Omnistor storage boxes 
Omnistor storage boxes 

Caravan Catches 
Caravan Catches 

Compartment locks 
Compartment locks 

Cupboard stays 
Cupboard stays 

Door locks 
Door locks 

Door retainers 
Door retainers 

Doors & frames 
Doors & frames 

Hinges 
Hinges 

Internal fittings - Misc 
Internal fittings - Misc 

Knobs & handles 
Knobs & handles 

Rubber & plastic trim 
Rubber & plastic trim 

Door & locker rubber 
Door & locker rubber 

Table fittings 
Table fittings 

Bathroom fittings 
Bathroom fittings 

Cleaning products 
Cleaning products 

Dehumidifiers 
Dehumidifiers 

Matting - anti-slip 
Matting - anti-slip 

Mattresses 
Mattresses 

Toys 
Toys 

Crockery 
Crockery 

Cutlery 
Cutlery 

Kettles 
Kettles 

Kitchen Utensils 
Kitchen Utensils 

Kitchenware 
Kitchenware 

Pots & Pans 
Pots & Pans 

Fabric Protection 
Fabric Protection 

Sealants & Tapes 
Sealants & Tapes 

Dometic absorption refrigerators 
Dometic absorption refrigerators 

Dometic dual energy refrigerators 
Dometic dual energy refrigerators 

Dometic/Electrolux Spares 
Dometic/Electrolux Spares 

Thetford Fridge Spare Parts 
Thetford Fridge Spare Parts 

Waeco refrigerators 
Waeco refrigerators 

Grade aerials, Vision Plus 
Grade aerials, Vision Plus 

Maxview Accessories 
Maxview Accessories 

Maxview Aerials & satellite dishes 
Maxview Aerials & satellite dishes 

Televisions 
Televisions 











Remifront
Motorhome Blinds 



Remifront- accessories




Standard Features 
Guaranteed rapid installation in new vehicles 

Easily retrofitted for existing vehicles 

Removable if necessary 

High degree of darkening 

Attractive design 

High quality appearance through the use of pleats 

The structure of the profile system only takes up a small amount of space in the vehicle 

Minimal restriction of vision when the system is opened 





Description


----------

